# Jola Sailfish auf Nexus4 kein WPA2



## Joerg66 (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich habe auf meinem Nexus 4 Sailfish installiert. Alles funktioniert eigentlich, aber ich komme per WLAN nicht ins Internet. Es steht zwar bei den Netzverbindung meine SSID und "verbunden", aber es tauchen immer wieder Netzwerkprobleme auf, die mir mit einem kleinem Fenster angezeigt werden. 
Wenn ich auf die SSID tippe, wechselt das Wort darunter von "Verbunden" nach "Verschlüsselt". Funktionieren tuts aber trotzdem nicht. In den Einstellungen habe ich eine feste IP vergeben und alles korrekt eingetragen, nur bei der Verschlüsselung steht WPA/PSK, müsste da nicht WPA2/PSK stehen? Ich komm da aber auch nicht ran, um das zu ändern ...
Hat da wer einen Tip für mich?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Joerg66 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich bin da inzwischen weiter gekommen.
Habe die Installation nochmal durchgeführt und nach jedem Schritt die Caches gelöscht. Jetzt läuft WLAN, allerdings nur mit DHCP. Wenn ich eine statische IP einstelle, kommt keine Verbindung zustande. Eine Datenverbindung per SIM-Karte funktioniert nach wie vor nicht. Man kann auch nur einen MMS-Server einstellen .... oder ich finde weitere Einstellungen nicht.
Mein Provider wurde aber automatisch gefunden.


----------

